# D2G GB system dump



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

This is /system from the rooted 4.5.606 build that was leaked. Figured it might do someone some good.

http://synik4l.net/phcdownload/download.php?id=24


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

This won't benefit me as I don't have a D2G, but I wanted to say thank you for your hard work.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

It will do any dev good as the rom that leaked uses incremental patching meaning for porting you need the complete files made after install. So this will help any developer such as me. I am using it to fix camera/dsp if possible.


----------



## worldofross (Jun 29, 2011)

How did you get this rooted exactly ?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

worldofross said:


> How did you get this rooted exactly ?


TBH Pre-rooted zips..... There isnt any other way to get root on 2.3.3+ than to patch the files before flashing


----------



## worldofross (Jun 29, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> TBH Pre-rooted zips..... There isnt any other way to get root on 2.3.3+ than to patch the files before flashing


Thanks... Found it.. Works great along with being rooted helps too...


----------



## ad3k (Aug 21, 2011)

how did you patch it?
what i try to do is repleace system folder from the leak(from ace:money with system dump(from angel:money and update said "signature verification failed installation aborted."

i have tried to find a clear instuction on rootzwiki but it seem to be nowhere found. please someone tell me what em i doing wrong.

-=edit=-
nevermind solution found over at mydroidworld written by p3droid


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

yes.... this isn't for someone trying to root GB or install it. This is strictly for dev's such as myself or rev or angel


----------

